

Device Distribution For A Universal iOS App - appbot
http://stuartkhall.com/posts/device-distribution-for-a-universal-ios-app

======
josteink
Wow. Looking at that data, you can see that devices with mobile internet
accounts for 77% of the total usage. Of these 77% only 10% comes from CDMA-
based devices. I pictured the CDMA share would be much higher.

At this rate we'll be rid of CDMA in just a few years time and finally we can
have one, world-wide, standardized GSM network with none of the carrier-
shenanigans, due to the customer mobility that GSM brings.

When the time comes, that'll be awesome.

------
hinathan
I'm surprised by the large skew towards CDMA vs GSM for iPhone 5 devices.
Verizon winning converts from AT&T?

~~~
fpgeek
No, Verizon, AT&T and Sprint all broke out iPhone sales in their recent
quarterly reports. Verizon + Sprint didn't outsell AT&T on total iPhones, so
it would make no sense for them to be winning iPhone 5 converts fast enough to
create this sort of version skew. Instead, I think we're seeing an artifact of
how the models are reported.

If you look at Apple's iPhone 5 specification page (
<http://support.apple.com/kb/SP655> ), you'll see that the CDMA iPhone 5 and
the non-US GSM iPhone 5 have the same model number. That says to me that they
are probably reported together in this sort of device breakdown (and may well
even be almost the same phone under-the-covers modulo some configuration
bits). In other words, the iPhone 5 on almost everyone but AT&T is massively
outselling the iPhone 5 on AT&T, which seems much more reasonable.

~~~
saurik
There are two model numbers; you are confused by that breakdown as both models
cover basic GSM: the difference is only in the LTE bands that each device
supports.

~~~
fpgeek
On Apple's spec page I'm seeing "CDMA model A1429" and "GSM model A1429" (vs
"GSM model A1428" for AT&T). I'll agree that the first two are different model
names, but they look like the same model number ("A1429") to me. That's why I
suspect the differences between the two devices are smaller than we might
ordinarily expect (possibly including smaller identification differences).

Do the two A1429 models actually show up differently in this sort of breakdown
(presumably with "GSM model A1429" as iPhone 5,3)?

~~~
saurik
You win this round (edit: maybe). I thought there were only two models:

1) A1429: Verizon. supports GSM (basic), CDMA (basic + LTE)

2) A1428: AT&T. supports GSM (basic), GSM (LTE)

However, there really are three. (edit: Or not. I've been asking around and
there are mixed opinions. We generally care deeply, being those crazy
jailbreak people, but we haven't gotten to that stage on the 5 yet.)

I can then say that there are only two device names: iPhone5,1 and iPhone5,2,
so yeah: normal ways to differentiate them won't work, you'd have to do
something special.

------
davedx
That's a lot of retina.

